# Anyone for T-amps?



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello everybody,

I'm concidering using a modified T- for my primary system, I have heard one in use and was amazed with the capabilities of such an inexpensive item. I'm not averse to spending more on amplification but feel the cost of modifying a t-amp means that I can enjoy a little experimentation without upsetting my future wife.

Although there are a few articles available on the internet regarding t-amp mods, I'm wondering, have any of you experimented along this route using different methods/components to those published and how do you feel about the results?

I'm open minded, and listen to a very wide range of music so anyone with experience of these little wonders, I would love to hear from you.

Best Regards,

Stevie.


----------



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

I bought a T-Amp (the $30 model) to power some outdoor speakers using my Squeezebox as a source. It works very well for this application with what I consider to be more than enough volume as background music for parties or when playing with the dog or raking the lawn.

And, I guess for a small room type of application, it would be fine. But, I can't imagine using one for a large room hi-fi system - only if because there's no remote control. But, like you say, it's definitely an inexpensive way to tinker around a bit.


Mitch


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2007)

Just purchased a SI-5 amp. Hooked it up to Naim CD-5,Def Tech BP-8 (92db),Mapleshade speaker wire,Mapleshade platforms,brass cones etc.No problems, sounds very interesting with 30 hrs. play back so far...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

One can power an entire H/T system with this one. Imagine this with an Outlaw 970 or preamp outs from a decent receiver.
AudioDigit Class T MC 8x100W power amp


----------

